# Racoons eating all the corn from my feeder



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

What are some ways to get rid of Racoons? This year i've been having the best luck ever with my feeder, deer coming in though out the day multiple days a week. its been great. over the last 2 weeks though i've had 4 of thee fastest racoons i have ever seen eat my corn up and there isnt any left for the deer. they'll eat 40 pounds of corn a week... how can I get rid of these pests? I've never trapped and dont have anything for that anyway. I do actually have 1 large cage trap but i'm guessing they're too fat to even get in the thing. they only come out at night. suggestions? Do want to harm the other wild life


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

When you say they are eating up the corn I assume you mean the corn that the feeder has broadcast and not that they are climbing up and eating it at the spinner plate.

When are your feeding times set and for how long? 

I don't think you will be able to eliminate the *****, it is just part of the deal but you can minimize their impact.

Reduce the **** problem eating your corn by having your feeder go off in the morning only. The deer get used to the food being there during daylight hours and there is little left for the ***** to eat at night.

Think about reducing the output. Deer really don't get any nutrition from corn so feeding more than is needed as an attractant really serves no purpose or good, it does not help the deer in any way. I'm sure you have witnessed on your cams the deer will still stop by to see if there is any available corn for them whether there is or not.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

you know it's my fault, this year i just started dumping a whole 40 pound bag under the feeder on sundays (i live over an hour away, not the easiest to take care of) and that really brought the deer in. the first 2 months went great, saw more deer than i've ever seen on my camera in the day time. but now I guess the racoons have found it. I do really like you're idea about the feeder only going off in the morning, I could have it go twice as long as that way if I stop the evening feeding...


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have ***** doing this







[/QUOTE]


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep! Them critters are not stupid! I once saw a hunting show, from Texas I believe, where the squirrels had learned to spin the plate to get corn. The hunter posted there had been told when the squirrels do that to get ready. The deer would be along in 15-20 minutes. The odd thing was that a big gang of squirrels would show up, and they'd take turns climbing up and spinning the wheel! I used to have a couple of bait spots with cameras on them, but I just scattered some corn, there was no feeder. I got a lot of pics with both deer and ****.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hopintocash2 said:


> I have ***** doing this
> View attachment 197388


[/QUOTE]
Looks like you need to put some grease on those poles....


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like you need to put some grease on those poles....[/QUOTE]
I put Vaseline on them, we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Shoot the damn pains.I hate *****.Used to have a freind with a good dog and had some great nights out chasing them.Now they dont pay squat and are way over populated.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hopintocash2 said:


> I have ***** doing this
> View attachment 197388


[/QUOTE]

A length of carpet 'tack strip' wire tied or hose clamped to the topside of each leg will help stop that as well.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Nope tried that, just gives em traction, vasoline doesn't work alone either, put some cayenne pepper on the feeder legs after lathering them with vasoline, it has worked very well for me.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Saugernut said:


> Nope tried that, just gives em traction, vasoline doesn't work alone either, put some cayenne pepper on the feeder legs after lathering them with vasoline, it has worked very well for me.


The pepper didn't spook the deer ?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> Nope tried that, just gives em traction, vasoline doesn't work alone either, put some cayenne pepper on the feeder legs after lathering them with vasoline, it has worked very well for me.



Hmmm... don't know what's going on but the tack strips worked on a couple of mine. 

I 1st wrapped the whole leg with the strips but then found that I only really needed the strips on the top. 

Maybe I just have 'weenie' ***** in this area. 

A buddy of mine used wood 4x4's for his uprights. He 1st tried wrapping the posts in barbed wire. That didn't work. He then took the 1st 5ft and added(on all sides) 3.5" furring strips with sharpened nails sticking out of them in a slight upward direction. He has some funny film of ***** trying to figure out how to get passed those nails.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Get an old milk crate and attach it over the thrower the corn will still throw through and the ***** can't get to it.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Get out the grease gun,do the legs on the feeder.This seems to work for us.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

basser53 said:


> Get out the grease gun,do the legs on the feeder.This seems to work for us.


I thought about grease, but concerned about the smell spooking the deer. I'll see how the vaseline works and go from there. Got some things I can try that was mentioned here. Definitely to many of them, I've had pics with 14 of them in the pic.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Would it be a bad idea to set up a **** feeder in a different location baited with something they prefer over corn that deer will not eat? It may be easier than trying to outsmart them things. They are like 3 year old kids.If they want something bad enough they will figure out a way to get it.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Take some sheet metal and make a cone (kinda like the collar on a dog after they neuter them) and put one on each tripod leg.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I think ***** and deer licking the spinner are my prob too. Gone thru 125 lbs in less than two wks. Changed my feedings to two 4second Daytime feedings and no nighttime ones. Gonna try the milk crate trick as well.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Crisco on the legs works for me. I also have a varmint guard on the feeders.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

SNIPER


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I get this a lot but the feeder has a varmint guard on it and they never climb the legs in any of the pictures I have had.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

mine has a varmit guard also, but apparently it's not good enough, i'm not so much concerned about them eating the corn, as like you said, it's part of the deal. i'm more concerned about them damaging the motor/spinner. not sure it was designed to have a 20-30 lbs **** hanging from it.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

So far the vaseline on the poles has worked, i also changed my timer to morning only.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hopintocash2 said:


> I have ***** doing this
> View attachment 197388


[/QUOTE]
I have them coming at night to eat cat food from feral cat feeders. Catch a few, always many more to take their place! What you get when the huggers virtually kill the fur market(over population)!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have them coming at night to eat cat food from feral cat feeders. Catch a few, always many more to take their place! What you get when the huggers virtually kill the fur market(over population)![/QUOTE]


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Try using alphalfa cubes


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Dog proofs also work well. 7 out of my pile so far. Done hunting so it does not matter. That and a half dozen rats brought in a cool $12.50. Lol.


----------

